# 1999 A3 8L



## myvrodrocks (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow...look at me. I am the only one with a 99 A3. Because I live in Europe. This car is popular here, but I guess was never built in the states.
For the most part a 1.8t is a 1.8t, but I ahve other questions about this car and what will fit from a golf or other Audis.
My Concert stereo has all kinds of porblems.
I want an outside temperatur display like I had in my A6.
Please anyone that has the car or knows the car, wake up


----------



## walkAbout (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: 1999 A3 8L (myvrodrocks)*

Hi,
you are not the only one here








I have an 99er A3 8L too, my girlfriend a 97er. If you like to have a look, go to my website (profile).
We are active members in a german A3-Forum with lots of meetings. For your specific questions maybe I can search for it there.
And yes, the A3 8L was never available in US. Also not the new 8P, only the 8PA aka Sportback.
CU
walkAbout


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: 1999 A3 8L (walkAbout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *walkAbout* »_Hi,
you are not the only one here








I have an 99er A3 8L too, my girlfriend a 97er. If you like to have a look, go to my website (profile).
We are active members in a german A3-Forum with lots of meetings. For your specific questions maybe I can search for it there.
And yes, the A3 8L was never available in US. Also not the new 8P, only the 8PA aka Sportback.
CU
walkAbout

I've seen your car on a3-freunde.de! Luckily for me I speak german fluently.
Cool to see another 8L on the tex though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Mein lieblings bild










_Modified by Cort at 6:30 PM 12-22-2008_


----------



## walkAbout (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: 1999 A3 8L (Cort)*

Yes, that are the 2 mentioned 8L's, the red one has a single frame since 2 month and is looking much better now.
CU
walkAbout


----------



## Kreal (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: 1999 A3 8L (walkAbout)*

Thats right you not the one here... I have mine A3turbo for about 1 year and done a lot of work with my A3!!!
_Modified by Kreal at 1:39 PM 1-3-2009_


_Modified by Kreal at 2:22 PM 1-3-2009_


----------



## oilburner2 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: 1999 A3 8L (Kreal)*

Hi Newbie here
I have an Audi A3 8L TDi 2003
Let me know the German site your talking about as I would like to get a few bits for mine.
Happy driving mates.
Toe


----------



## walkAbout (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: 1999 A3 8L (oilburner2)*

Hi,
like Cort said already -> http://www.a3-freunde.de
Happy driving too. And Happy new year!!!
CU
walkAbout


----------



## Solyarkin (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello from Russia








Audi S3 1.8t 225 stock
~270 h.p. (chip+exhaust)
















































































my youtube channel about rus street racing








http://www.youtube.com/user/Solyarkin


----------

